# Flossen eingerissen



## ScuLLi (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mal eine frage,
Wenn bei Koi die Flossen einreissen, wächst das wieder nach oder bleibt es so?


MfG
ScuLLi


----------



## ScuLLi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flossen eingerissen*

Weiß niemand? xd


----------



## scholzi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flossen eingerissen*

Hi....
nicht so hastig...!
Die wachsen wieder nach....selbst komplette Flossen.


----------



## ScuLLi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flossen eingerissen*

das gut ,  weil ich jetzt die tage paar chagois, ochibas und EINEN GRÜNEN OCHIBA  anbieten möchte   die aber blessuren an den flossen haben teilweise (nichts weltbewegendes eig)



Mfg
ScuLLi


Fotos von den Fischen folgen in den kommenden tagen ;-)


----------



## Ares (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flossen eingerissen*

Hallo,

einer meiner Koi ist vor Jahren bei einer Reiherattacke verletzt worden und hat seit dem nur noch eine halbe Schwanzflosse :shock. Er kommt damit gut klar, aber nachgewachsen ist da nichts . 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## ScuLLi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flossen eingerissen*

ich hoffe bei meinen wächst es nach -.- 

Lg


----------



## scholzi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flossen eingerissen*

Sie wachsen nach....!
Aber warum bei Sandra nicht 
Wie lang ist das denn her..! so ne Flosse kann schon paar Jahr brauchen!


----------



## ScuLLi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flossen eingerissen*

ok, nur dass ich den leuten , die einen fisch bei mir kaufen , der vll nen riss inna flosse hat, sagen kann dass es nachwächst ;-)


Lg


----------



## scholzi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flossen eingerissen*



> weil ich jetzt die tage paar chagois, ochibas und EINEN GRÜNEN OCHIBA  anbieten möchte   die aber blessuren an den flossen haben


warum haben die alle Blessuren an den Flosse. Krankheit? und jetzt verkaufen?


----------



## Ares (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flossen eingerissen*



scholzi schrieb:


> Wie lang ist das denn her..! so ne Flosse kann schon paar Jahr brauchen!


Das müsste jetzt ca. 5-6 Jahre her sein. 

Auch wenn die "Blessuren" nicht Krankheitsbedingt entstanden sind, würde ich den Interessenten trotzdem darauf hinweisen, *ohne* ihm Hoffnung zu machen das die sich auswachsen.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## ScuLLi (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flossen eingerissen*

Habe die schon so gekauft letzes jahr  krankheit ist es nicht.

aber sie müssen jetzt wieder gehen  da im nächsten jahr der Teich umgebaut wird und wir unseren bestand minimieren wollen , bzw selektieren.


Mfg
ScuLLi


p,s,   Fotos von den zu verkaufenden Fischen kommen heute abend :smoki


----------

